# Black People on dims?



## superodalisque (Jul 31, 2010)

i know its hard to tell but are there any?  hehe


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL!!!!!!!!!! I knew a thread like this would pop up!! Somebody needs to start a Latino thread!


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 31, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!! I knew a thread like this would pop up!! Somebody needs to start a Latino thread!



definitely

and we shouldn't forget the blue eyed soul. we don't want them to feel left out.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks like pirate boots:eat2: but too small to tell...:doh: it's not one of the ones I drew... Borinqueneer/Cholita knd o' thing...:bow:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 31, 2010)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Looks like pirate boots:eat2: but too small to tell...:doh: it's not one of the ones I drew...



Thanks, I thought it was cute. And she's thick in the thighs too.


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 31, 2010)

:bounce::bounce:

Here I am!!!

They already have the white power thread!


----------



## Tracii (Jul 31, 2010)

How about an Eastern European thread!
Can't wait for Bmann to post he's just so darn cute!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 31, 2010)

Yep, right here!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 31, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> and we shouldn't forget the blue eyed soul. we don't want them to feel left out.



Heh. "Deep inside I wish that you could see that I'm just plain old Mary, just Mary."


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 31, 2010)

Tracii said:


> How about an Eastern European thread!



Eastern Europeans have a black strain from the Caucasus Mountains believe it or not. i think Alexander the Great had an Ethiopian General who settled there with a large group of people. so maybe you can go ahead and post here i always wondered how y'all could act so much like black people anyway  that might account for some of it.


----------



## calauria (Jul 31, 2010)

Afro-Cuban here.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 31, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Heh. "Deep inside I wish that you could see that I'm just plain old Mary, just Mary."



yes Mary, but with a beautiful cultural history that makes you even more interesting and extraordinary--as though you need anything more. i adore you! i think Michael Jackson said it best:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLV1QHQwowI&feature=related


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 31, 2010)

Anglo-Nigerian American 4 life!


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 31, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Nigerian-Anglo American 4 life!



lol no wonder you cause so much trouble you strong willed thing!


----------



## calauria (Jul 31, 2010)

calauria said:


> Afro-Cuban here.



Some people would say I'm 2 types of crazy.......


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 31, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> lol no wonder you cause so much trouble you strong willed thing!




We stay busy sending 419 scams online


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 31, 2010)

calauria said:


> Some people would say I'm 2 types of crazy.......



i need to cyu on the dance floor to be sure


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 31, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> Eastern Europeans have a black strain from the Caucasus Mountains believe it or not. i think Alexander the Great had an Ethiopian General who settled there with a large group of people. so maybe you can go ahead and post here i always wondered how y'all could act so much like black people anyway  that might account for some of it.


Aaaaaaaand don't forget the Italian connection!


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 31, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> We stay busy sending 419 scams online



are you a princess from Lagos per chance ?


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 31, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> are you a princess from Lagos per chance ?



I wish!!!!!!!! I would be laying down all day drinking palm wine!


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 31, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Aaaaaaaand don't forget the Italian connection!



man those Romans were everywhere!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 31, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> man those Romans were everywhere!


So were the Moors!!!


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 31, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> So were the Moors!!!



whenever i think Italian and Moorish i start looking for a restaurant


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 31, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> whenever i think Italian and* Moorish *i start looking for a *restaurant*



Mmmmmmm gamila!


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 31, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I wish!!!!!!!! I would be lying down all day drinking palm wine!



and eating egusi or owo soup and fufu, or do you like yams better maybe fried ripe plantains on the side?

ok now i'm hungry 

View attachment 6411_1197316331870_1197341866_30576201_6192095_n.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 31, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> and eating egusi or owo soup and fufu, or do you like yams better?



You're making me hungry! I like fufu with okra soup!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 31, 2010)

I suppose I should check in here too. I won't bother to list all of the blood influences here, there were many involved in the making of this person. African American is the predominant feature.


----------



## ladle (Jul 31, 2010)

Checking in....
(I wonder if they'll notice the fact I am a pasty-white hue?)


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 31, 2010)

ladle said:


> Checking in....
> (I wonder if they'll notice the fact I am a pasty-white hue?)



aww come on now. Kiwis too? i guess a kiwi is brown on the outside, as well as hairy--but what happened to you dude? you look kinda white and hairless. at least tell us you make green juice.

i think you need to go all the way back to eve for your connection hon


----------



## Myn (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm Puerto Rican - don't know where that counts on the spectrum.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 31, 2010)

Tracii said:


> How about an Eastern European thread!
> Can't wait for Bmann to post he's just so darn cute!



Hungarian Princess here!:kiss2:


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 31, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Hungarian Princess here!:kiss2:



toot toot!


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 31, 2010)

Myn said:


> I'm Puerto Rican - don't know where that counts on the spectrum.



we claim you too baby. no wonder black is beautiful. look at all of you guys. its the spectrum of luv!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 31, 2010)

Curvaceousbbwlover ( Emory) to thread! 

He is so gorgeous! Break me off a peice of that!:smitten:


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 31, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Curvaceousbbwlover ( Emory) to thread!
> 
> He is so gorgeous! Break me off a peice of that!:smitten:



i think he is out at a cafe admiring beautiful curvy girls you need to just accidentally take a stroll over from Australia


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 31, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Curvaceousbbwlover ( Emory) to thread!
> 
> He is so gorgeous! Break me off a peice of that!:smitten:




Shoshie, you're pretty sexy yourself!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 31, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> i think he is out at a cafe admiring beautiful curvy girls you need to just accidentally take a stroll over from Australia



The funny thing is that as I respond to this post, I am sitting in the cafe at my favorite bookstore. LOL


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 1, 2010)

Tracii said:


> How about an Eastern European thread!
> Can't wait for Bmann to post he's just so darn cute!



I dunno. From all the people I met, they either say I'm an Oreo or a burnt cracker.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm Black...InTheDark

There are no people, people are just a myth!


----------



## Captain Save (Aug 1, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> I dunno. From all the people I met, they either say I'm an Oreo or a burnt cracker.



Bmann, I feel your pain; I've lost count of all the places I've been nicknamed 'Carleton.' One of these days I'll figure out if it's just my speech and behavior, or if it's my taste in music, clothes, and alcoholic beverages.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Aug 1, 2010)

Checking in....


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 1, 2010)

Basically, whatever a fat female "Carlton" is.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 1, 2010)

Captain Save said:


> Bmann, I feel your pain; I've lost count of all the places I've been nicknamed 'Carleton.' One of these days I'll figure out if it's just my speech and behavior, or if it's my taste in music, clothes, and alcoholic beverages.





Now that I think about it, I remember a guy at the Phillybash who had a striking resemblance to Carlton. LOL


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 1, 2010)

Captain Save said:


> Bmann, I feel your pain; I've lost count of all the places I've been nicknamed 'Carleton.' One of these days I'll figure out if it's just my speech and behavior, or if it's my taste in music, clothes, and alcoholic beverages.



Yes .. but it's always that great surprize when you see "some" folks face-to-face and they say "You're..." and you just smile and greet them with a real "hearty" handhake


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 1, 2010)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Now that I think about it, I remember a guy at the Phillybash who had a striking resemblance to Carlton. LOL



That was one of the "epic" moment at the Bash


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 1, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I suppose I should check in here too. I won't bother to list all of the blood influences here, there were many involved in the making of this person. African American is the predominant feature.



Checking in as well and that's the beauty of blood influences be it ...

Mulatto,Quadroon,Octoroon,Cascos,Sambo,Mango,Mustifee,Mustifino... There are many involved in each of us


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 1, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> I suppose I should check in here too. I won't bother to list all of the blood influences here, there were many involved in the making of this person. African American is the predominant feature.




African American, Native American and Irish


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 1, 2010)

African, Jewish,English,Creole,Cherokee etc... etc...etc...


----------



## mimosa (Aug 1, 2010)

This Mexican American woman just wants to say: 

What a beautiful people you are! Warm, strong, passionate, intelligent, loving. I am proud of you as much as my own people. God bless you on this day and always. XOXOX:bow:


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 1, 2010)

mimosa said:


> This Mexican American woman just wants to say:
> 
> What a beautiful people you are! Warm, strong, passionate, intelligent, loving. I am proud of you as much as my own people. God bless you on this day and always. XOXOX:bow:



God bless you and your beautiful people too. Your people will bring the family back to America and we need that badly. stay strong! we won't let them bully or scapegoat you for America's problems. how can they try to keep a people out who were here before many others were. Love you and your big heart sister!


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 1, 2010)

mimosa said:


> This Mexican American woman just wants to say:
> 
> What a beautiful people you are! Warm, strong, passionate, intelligent, loving. I am proud of you as much as my own people. God bless you on this day and always. XOXOX:bow:



I love the Mexican culture as well! I love the parties, the warmth, the food, the togetherness of the culture, etc. My beau is originally from Mexico.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 1, 2010)

Another black chick checkin' in! Whole lotta mixed blood, but I'm black. 

And proud.


----------



## LisaInNC (Aug 1, 2010)

Wait a minute...Are you saying there are black people HERE? GTFO...Next you will try and tell me we are all fat. Pfft...stop trying to freak me out.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 1, 2010)

What's that? Cue James Brown music you say? 

Ok. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VRSAVDlpDI


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Say it loud.............................


----------



## Adrian (Aug 3, 2010)

I am finally checking in. I am late... I wonder where I get that from! LOL


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 3, 2010)

tonynyc said:


> Yes .. but it's always that great surprize when you see "some" folks face-to-face and they say "You're..." and you just smile and greet them with a real "hearty" handhake



A guy from another agency and I had worked together, speaking almost weekly for five years, over the telephone only. We had excellent conversations on a variety of subjects but mostly on our shared love of rock- specifically metal / thrasher bands. It just so worked out one of his agency's satellite offices was a block away from mine. When he was assigned to do a job there, he figured he'd surprise me by just showing up. I heard his voice when he was asking a co-worker for my location. Apparently in five years of conversation race/ethnicity was not one of them. The expression on his face when I walked up and tapped him on the shoulder was utterly _priceless_. Worse, it was at the height of the infamous Budweiser commercial campaigns. So seeing his expression, and easily guessing what caused it, what was the first thing out of my mouth?

"WASSSSUUUUUUUUP!"


----------



## Leesa (Aug 3, 2010)

<---BLACK Irish and Lithuanian!


----------



## swordchick (Aug 3, 2010)

Some people like being black until the police show up!


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm here.....


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 3, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> A guy from another agency and I had worked together, speaking almost weekly for five years, over the telephone only. We had excellent conversations on a variety of subjects but mostly on our shared love of rock- specifically metal / thrasher bands. It just so worked out one of his agency's satellite offices was a block away from mine. When he was assigned to do a job there, he figured he'd surprise me by just showing up. I heard his voice when he was asking a co-worker for my location. Apparently in five years of conversation race/ethnicity was not one of them. The expression on his face when I walked up and tapped him on the shoulder was utterly _priceless_. Worse, it was at the height of the infamous Budweiser commercial campaigns. So seeing his expression, and easily guessing what caused it, what was the first thing out of my mouth?
> 
> "WASSSSUUUUUUUUP!"




I wish I had been there when this happened! LOL


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 3, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> A guy from another agency and I had worked together, speaking almost weekly for five years, over the telephone only. We had excellent conversations on a variety of subjects but mostly on our shared love of rock- specifically metal / thrasher bands. It just so worked out one of his agency's satellite offices was a block away from mine. When he was assigned to do a job there, he figured he'd surprise me by just showing up. I heard his voice when he was asking a co-worker for my location. Apparently in five years of conversation race/ethnicity was not one of them. The expression on his face when I walked up and tapped him on the shoulder was utterly _priceless_. Worse, it was at the height of the infamous Budweiser commercial campaigns. So seeing his expression, and easily guessing what caused it, what was the first thing out of my mouth?
> 
> "WASSSSUUUUUUUUP!"



Quoting CurvaceousBBWLover: Yes this is one of those wonderful moments that I also wish I could have been there ... did u greet him with a Hearty Handshake :happy:


----------



## BrownDown09 (Aug 3, 2010)

Present!


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm black israelite..


----------



## mango (Aug 4, 2010)

*I'm black on the inside.


*


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Checking in! 

Good Day My Lovelies!!!!


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 4, 2010)

swordchick said:


> Some people like being black until the police show up!



when that happens i'll hide behind Leesa she'l protect me. "i'm with the white chick" hehe


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 4, 2010)

mango said:


> *I'm black on the inside.
> 
> 
> *



that would be a reverse oreo? sounds like something you do off a diving board


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 4, 2010)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Now that I think about it, I remember a guy at the Phillybash who had a striking resemblance to Carlton. LOL



but could he do the dance?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS1cLOIxsQ8


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Aug 4, 2010)

Half Irish, half Nigerian


----------



## BMOC (Aug 4, 2010)

There might be a couple three.... Im from the UK


----------



## BigCutieQTPie (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm a nice mixture of everything but one drop makes it official!!


----------



## CaptianNegro (Aug 4, 2010)

Present and accounted for!!


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 4, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> but could he do the dance?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS1cLOIxsQ8



Well, it was 2004 or 2005 when I ran into him. Honestly, I don't know because I don't think I saw him dancing.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 4, 2010)

BlackBBW2010 said:


> Half Irish, *half Nigerian*



YAYYYY!!!!


----------



## calauria (Aug 4, 2010)

CaptianNegro said:


> Present and accounted for!!



LOL!!! CaptainNegro!!



Well, then I'm Negrarita!! LOL!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 7, 2010)

Captain Save said:


> Bmann, I feel your pain; I've lost count of all the places I've been nicknamed 'Carleton.' One of these days I'll figure out if it's just my speech and behavior, or if it's my taste in music, clothes, and alcoholic beverages.



Ah, you wonder that too? lol

It's crazy though, to me at least. Most of the black dudes I know are always walking around like they have a limp, with huge t-shirts, jeans that are halfway down to their ankles, toothpick or something of that nature hanging from their mouths, a multitude of gold chains hanging from their necks and talking like they failed third grade English. And yet I'M the one that looks like a fool when I'm dressed in a nice polo shirt, some khaki pants, clean sneakers, and showing interested in learning instead of "being gangsta" or "living the thug life" or "getting that coochie" or whatever, because I want to show the world that I have something good to offer?

This world confuses me nowadays.


BTW, I do not mean ANYONE on here. I'm just saying what I see in most black communities almost daily.


----------



## Tau (Aug 7, 2010)

A girl doesn't read Dims for like a week and all of this stuff goes down!!! Also, greetings from the mothaland ! I find it terribly impressive how most of you know what your ancestors were. I know a couple of mine were white, theres a few Malay Indians still running around, and ofcourse the various tribal influences like the Khoi, Ndebele and Xhosa, but for the most part it is lost to the mists of history


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 7, 2010)

Tau said:


> A girl doesn't read Dims for like a week and all of this stuff goes down!!! Also, greetings from the mothaland ! *I find it terribly impressive how most of you know what your ancestors were. * I know a couple of mine were white, theres a few Malay Indians still running around, and ofcourse the various tribal influences like the Khoi, Ndebele and Xhosa, but for the most part it is lost to the mists of history



Well for me, I am a second generation, but I just consider myself African-American.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 7, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> I dunno. From all the people I met, they either say I'm an Oreo or a burnt cracker.





Captain Save said:


> Bmann, I feel your pain; I've lost count of all the places I've been nicknamed 'Carleton.' One of these days I'll figure out if it's just my speech and behavior, or if it's my taste in music, clothes, and alcoholic beverages.



I was raised in an upper middle class family that believed strongly in a good education; I listen to everything from Motown, R&B to even some types of country music like Patsy Cline to Duran Duran (winks at Willowmoon); I speak with a certain diction which some people may call, 'bougie'. However, I have never been called an Oreo (what an ugly name) or anything similar to that word. Then again, I am a woman.

If you go to most colleges, the black women outnumber the black men three to one. Perhaps our society has less expectations of black men and those who dare to go against the typical 'thug' stereotype are labeled as 'Toms' and such ugly words much more so than black women. It is sad. It is sick that some fools believe that showing your worldly intelligence, daring to go beyond liking Lil Wayne, and speaking proper English translates to acting white. What is that trying to say? Black=dumb and ignorant? Self hatred is a b.....

You two are one of the coolest male posters on here. Don't ever try to be what you are not. Ignore those haters because guess what? They would probably end up in jail, dead, or in the hospital, while you go on with your successful lives.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Aug 7, 2010)

*Walks in and signs name on the attendance sheet*


----------



## gangstadawg (Aug 7, 2010)

african american here.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 7, 2010)

calauria said:


> LOL!!! CaptainNegro!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then I'm Negrarita!! LOL!!



i never knew he was black hehe


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 7, 2010)

Tau said:


> A girl doesn't read Dims for like a week and all of this stuff goes down!!! Also, greetings from the mothaland ! I find it terribly impressive how most of you know what your ancestors were. I know a couple of mine were white, theres a few Malay Indians still running around, and ofcourse the various tribal influences like the Khoi, Ndebele and Xhosa, but for the most part it is lost to the mists of history



i'll find out more about my african roots this summer at my family reunion. one of my relatives is a genealogist and has arranged a huge DNA study (part 2) for us. we are going to be a part of someone's thesis on the black/jewish connection in alabama. its not only going to concentrate on our alabama heritage but where we came from in the 1st place. i can't wait to know!


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 7, 2010)

PS: am i the only one who thinks Carlton was cute?


----------



## Captain Save (Aug 7, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Ah, you wonder that too? lol
> 
> It's crazy though, to me at least. Most of the black dudes I know are always walking around like they have a limp, with huge t-shirts, jeans that are halfway down to their ankles, toothpick or something of that nature hanging from their mouths, a multitude of gold chains hanging from their necks and talking like they failed third grade English. And yet I'M the one that looks like a fool when I'm dressed in a nice polo shirt, some khaki pants, clean sneakers, and showing interest in learning instead of "being gangsta" or "living the thug life" .



This always struck me as peer pressure, as "gangsta" is a golden example of how NOT to behave when one wants credibility in respectable settings such as meeting a girlfriend's parents, dealing with people on the job, getting, keeping, and succeeding at one's OWN job, etc. 

I told my seventeen year old daughter that I would treat her male friends with respect and hospitality, but if she introduced me to one who looked like Lil' Wayne and looked at me as though he smelled something bad, I would simply shoot the young man without hesitation. She laughed, as she knows I'm not serious about the shooting part, but she understands my dislike for that style of behavior.




happyface83 said:


> I was raised in an upper middle class family that believed strongly in a good education; I listen to everything from Motown, R&B to even some types of country music like Patsy Cline to Duran Duran (winks at Willowmoon); I speak with a certain diction which some people may call, 'bougie'. However, I have never been called an Oreo (what an ugly name) or anything similar to that word. Then again, I am a woman.
> 
> If you go to most colleges, the black women outnumber the black men three to one. Perhaps our society has less expectations of black men and those who dare to go against the typical 'thug' stereotype are labeled as 'Toms' and such ugly words much more so than black women. It is sad. It is sick that some fools believe that showing your worldly intelligence, daring to go beyond liking Lil Wayne, and speaking proper English translates to acting white. What is that trying to say? Black=dumb and ignorant? Self hatred is a b.....
> 
> You two are one of the coolest male posters on here. Don't ever try to be what you are not. Ignore those haters because guess what? They would probably end up in jail, dead, or in the hospital, while you go on with your successful lives.



I would like to think that "thug" behavior is much more discouraged among the ladies, and ladylike behavior is considerably more sophisticated than typical male behavior. If I encountered anyone in my early adulthood who indulged in and encouraged negative stereotypical behavior, I avoided them like the plague; they can wrong as they like without me.



superodalisque said:


> PS: am i the only one who thinks Carlton was cute?



When the Carlton phenomenon was new, he was a caricature. As the years have passed, I've come across more than a few ladies who admit to a little admiration for him and his bourgeois style, now that he's a bit of an icon.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 7, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Ah, you wonder that too? lol
> 
> It's crazy though, to me at least. Most of the black dudes I know are always walking around like they have a limp, with huge t-shirts, jeans that are halfway down to their ankles, toothpick or something of that nature hanging from their mouths, a multitude of gold chains hanging from their necks and talking like they failed third grade English. And yet I'M the one that looks like a fool when I'm dressed in a nice polo shirt, some khaki pants, clean sneakers, and showing interested in learning instead of "being gangsta" or "living the thug life" or "getting that coochie" or whatever, because I want to show the world that I have something good to offer?
> 
> ...




You are not the only one who is mystified by the glorification of thuggishness in the black community. We are a lost people who have lost our dignity.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 7, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> PS: am i the only one who thinks Carlton was cute?



He was cute!


----------



## Mathias (Aug 7, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> I dunno. From all the people I met, they either say I'm an Oreo or a burnt cracker.



I get the "Oreo" name myself, but that's the first time I've ever heard the term burnt cracker. One thing that annoys me to no end though are some friends I keep in touch with over FB who typ3 lyke dis. Type normally you're making yourself look bad.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 8, 2010)

Captain Save said:


> This always struck me as peer pressure, as "gangsta" is a golden example of how NOT to behave when one wants credibility in respectable settings such as meeting a girlfriend's parents, dealing with people on the job, getting, keeping, and succeeding at one's OWN job, etc.
> 
> I told my seventeen year old daughter that I would treat her male friends with respect and hospitality, but if she introduced me to one who looked like Lil' Wayne and looked at me as though he smelled something bad, I would simply shoot the young man without hesitation. She laughed, as she knows I'm not serious about the shooting part, but she understands my dislike for that style of behavior.
> 
> ...


I dated a guy who looked just like Carlton during the Carlton phenomenom. He HATED it. LOL


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 8, 2010)

Captain Save said:


> I would like to think that "thug" behavior is much more discouraged among the ladies, and ladylike behavior is considerably more sophisticated than typical male behavior.



Unfortunately, No, thug behavior is encouraged with the rise of Hip Hop. And shows like "Bad Girls", "Rock of Love", "Flava of Love", "Bridezillas", etc make it hip to be unladylike. Sad.



Captain Save said:


> If I encountered anyone in my early adulthood who indulged in and encouraged negative stereotypical behavior, I avoided them like the plague; they can wrong as they like without me.



I don't tolerate sambo-ish behavior around me.



CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> You are not the only one who is mystified by the glorification of thuggishness in the black community. We are a lost people who have lost our dignity.



We've got to do better. We are capable of doing better!



superodalisque said:


> PS: am i the only one who thinks Carlton was cute?



He was adorable! I thought he was a cutie. One of the guys I once dated looked JUST like him with same height and build. LOL.


----------



## Captain Save (Aug 8, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I dated a guy who looked just like Carlton during the Carlton phenomenom. He HATED it. LOL



I can imagine he did; I wasn't too enthusiastic about being compared to him at the time. 
:doh:

These days, I can't help a sheepish smile and take it as a sign of playful affection. It helps a lot when ladies say they find Carlton handsome.
:blush:


----------



## lust4bbbws (Aug 9, 2010)

*I'm Afro-Cuban & Japanese....but a man of color never the less. Do I count. I offen wonder if any bbbws or ssbbbws are on here. Hardly every see any anywhere,including in the paysite area.*


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 9, 2010)

Captain Save said:


> I can imagine he did; I wasn't too enthusiastic about being compared to him at the time.
> :doh:
> 
> These days, I can't help a sheepish smile and take it as a sign of playful affection. It helps a lot when ladies say they find Carlton handsome.
> :blush:


I thought Carlton was hot. However I was seeing, okay, I was BOINKING the guy before Fresh Prince ever aired so it wasn't a Let's Go Find My Own Personal Carlton quest.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 9, 2010)

I always thought _Alfonso Ribeiro_ was handsome. Especially as he's become more BHMish with age. Carlton would be far too much of a slave to established beauty dogma to allow such.


----------



## calauria (Aug 9, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Ah, you wonder that too? lol
> 
> It's crazy though, to me at least. Most of the black dudes I know are always walking around like they have a limp, with huge t-shirts, jeans that are halfway down to their ankles, toothpick or something of that nature hanging from their mouths, a multitude of gold chains hanging from their necks and talking like they failed third grade English. And yet I'M the one that looks like a fool when *I'm dressed in a nice polo shirt, some khaki pants, clean sneakers, and showing interested in learning* instead of "being gangsta" or "living the thug life" or "getting that coochie" or whatever, because I want to show the world that I have something good to offer?
> 
> ...



Just keep on doing what you're doing. It sounds HOT!!:wubu:


----------



## calauria (Aug 9, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> PS: am i the only one who thinks Carlton was cute?



Carlton was a dreamboat!!


----------



## Isa (Aug 10, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> SNIP I speak with a certain diction which some people may call, 'bougie'. However, I have never been called an Oreo (what an ugly name) or anything similar to that word. Then again, I am a woman. SNIP



I'm a Black woman that was called Oreo and just about every other negative related name during a good amount of my school years by my own people. The treatment was brutal and left a very lasting impression on me that took years to work through. Thankfully I had a wonderful group of friends, the majority Caucasian and Hispanic, who accepted and understood me. 

My mother's family loved nothing more than laughing about how I spoke proper and was different. What made me so different? I was very fat, loved rock music, learning, traveling and experiencing life but more importantly was not looking to get knocked up and live on public assistance. Imagine that.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Aug 10, 2010)

Isa said:


> I'm a Black woman that was called Oreo and just about every other negative related name during a good amount of my school years by my own people. The treatment was brutal and left a very lasting impression on me that took years to work through. Thankfully I had a wonderful group of friends, the majority Caucasian and Hispanic, who accepted and understood me.
> 
> My mother's family loved nothing more than laughing about how I spoke proper and was different. What made me so different? I was very fat, loved rock music, learning, traveling and experiencing life but more importantly was not looking to get knocked up and live on public assistance. Imagine that.



I so can relate to you. My teenage years I had the cure, depeche mode, smiths, etc all over my walls. Drove my relatives crazy. Thankfully I had friends into the same things and my sister would tag along for a free concert. :happy:

I think ignorance works on both sides. I had clients and students who did not want my help because they felt my coworkers were more qualified. Or I shocked my coworkers and professors because I did not fit into the stereotypes they have of African Americans. God forbid I bring up that all my people are from the islands, that another can of worms. I actually had a manager ask me to teach him ebonics because his grandchild is half black. It took everything I had not to flip out. I asked him what would I know about that?


----------



## Teecher (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm African-American. Because of my occupation,it's best that I stay in the shadows - some of my students might 'find' me here. 

Teecher

Pears Rule.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Aug 10, 2010)

Teecher said:


> I'm African-American. Because of my occupation,it's best that I stay in the shadows - some of my students might 'find' me here.
> 
> Teecher
> 
> Pears Rule.



ROFL. I promise not to tell.


----------



## chicken legs (Aug 10, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I always thought _Alfonso Ribeiro_ was handsome. Especially as he's become more BHMish with age. Carlton would be far too much of a slave to established beauty dogma to allow such.



Omg I love how thick he got over the years...oh and Undercover Sister checking in.


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 10, 2010)

jewels_mystery said:


> I think ignorance works on both sides. I had clients and students who did not want my help because they felt my coworkers were more qualified. *Or I shocked my coworkers and professors because I did not fit into the stereotypes they have of African Americans.* God forbid I bring up that all my people are from the islands, that another can of worms. I actually had a manager ask me to teach him ebonics because his grandchild is half black. It took everything I had not to flip out. I asked him what would I know about that?



Oh yes, I experienced that type of prejudice. I have never been called an Oreo or whatever but I have had people of various races and ethnicities assume I act a certain way when they see my skin color. Shows like Flava of Love don't really help with that negative image.

Or people that don't think you know much about anything but you continuously amaze them at what you know, cause they expect blacks to be like ignorant, ya know? You have to prove yourself and be twice as good. You can see the body language of some people once you walk up to them, shoulders hunched, expecting you to do something negative. Believe me, that is annoying.


----------



## Dromond (Aug 10, 2010)

A Sicilian mutt checking in. I've got a whole lot of color in my background. From my Sicilian heritage I have healthy doses of Moorish and Arab, and I've also got Oglala Sioux lurking in my family history.

No I'm not black, but I'm not "white" either. I've got olive green skin!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 10, 2010)

Dromond said:


> A Sicilian mutt checking in. I've got a whole lot of color in my background. * From my Sicilian heritage I have healthy doses of Moorish and Arab*, and I've also got Oglala Sioux lurking in my family history.
> 
> No I'm not black, but I'm not "white" either. I've got olive green skin!



Dennis Hopper would be proud 


A True Romance Kind of moment :happy:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 10, 2010)

Isa said:


> I'm a Black woman that was called Oreo and just about every other negative related name during a good amount of my school years by my own people. The treatment was brutal and left a very lasting impression on me that took years to work through. Thankfully I had a wonderful group of friends, the majority Caucasian and Hispanic, who accepted and understood me.
> 
> My mother's family loved nothing more than laughing about how I spoke proper and was different. *What made me so different? I was very fat, loved rock music, learning, traveling and experiencing life but more importantly was not looking to get knocked up and live on public assistance. Imagine that*.



Hellllooooo Ash's twin. Nice to meet you.  Yeah my two bf's are Caucasian and I met them in undergrad. My mother actually told me I wasn't allowed to spend a lot of time with some of my Father's family because she didn't want me growing up around cursing, drinking, having children out of wedlock, etc. So I'm not particularly close to them, but they don't hesitate to call and ask for money all the while trying to knock my education and advanced degrees, etc. It used to bother me and now I just feel sad for them. They really just don't get it.


----------



## Adrian (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh gawd, my wife and I have heard that all our lives. My wife, is a fair skin Black woman, caught hell while she was growing up by many Black people (including relatives) who did not feel she was black enough.
In my case, I speak with good diction, don't use slang or try to be hip o, whatever. I have been told by countless numbers of Black people that I don't sound Black! In the work environment I have been told many times, "you don't sound like other Black people I have met" or back in the 1960s and early 1970s, "you know you are doing a Whiteman's job," or "you're lucky, for if you weren't here there would be a Whiteman doing this job."
I remember once being at the barber shop and one man was complaining about the Bill Cosby program. He said, I don't like the Cosby Show because, I don't any Black people who talk like that! I was in the barber's chair, leaned forward and said, "I beg your pardon!" All those in the barber shop who knew just laughed.
So, I have not been called an oreo... to my face. I am fairly large and tend to carry myself with command presence... but, to say some people don't think about that would kidding myself.


----------



## moniquessbbw (Aug 11, 2010)

Happyface83 your quote is one of my fav lines as seen in the pic below. West Indian woman of color checking in. Has been called an Oreo many times in my life. But who cares, I was always the only black child in a white neighborhood. Hummmmm no wonder I like white men. I like all men but white guys are really cute. 

View attachment cBFL0501021.jpg


----------



## moniquessbbw (Aug 11, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Curvaceousbbwlover ( Emory) to thread!
> 
> He is so gorgeous! Break me off a peice of that!:smitten:



I do love a well dressed man.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm half Irish and wearin' black nail polish (ignore the pale face peepin' over there) 

View attachment 061621.jpg


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Aug 11, 2010)

*raises hand


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 11, 2010)

omg! there is enough to have a blackbash


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

My favorite / hated line: "You are so articulate." 

The second the statement flies out of someone's mouth, I find it completely incredulous that, it never seems to dawn on him/her of just how telling it is of their mindset. Worse are the ones who obviously expect my grateful acknowledgement of their _compliment_. "Articulate compared to whom?" I once asked of someone who made that condescending statement to me.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 11, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> My favorite / hated line: "You are so articulate."
> 
> The second the statement flies out of someone's mouth, I find it completely incredulous that, it never seems to dawn on him/her of just how telling it is of their mindset. Worse are the ones who obviously expect my grateful acknowledgement of their _compliment_. "Articulate compared to whom?" I once asked of someone who made that condescending statement to me.



i know exactly what you mean. should i break out like step and fetch it or something?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 11, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> My favorite / hated line: "You are so articulate."
> 
> The second the statement flies out of someone's mouth, I find it completely incredulous that, it never seems to dawn on him/her of just how telling it is of their mindset. Worse are the ones who obviously expect my grateful acknowledgement of their _compliment_. "Articulate compared to whom?" I once asked of someone who made that condescending statement to me.




This is the product of living in a segregated society in which the only serious stuff many people hear about blacks is the crime news on television. It is shameful that people continue to talk and act this way. I think this will not change unless people are encouraged to form relationships and friendships across racial boundaries, people are taught in school about the histories and contributions of all the different groups, and parents teach kids not to hate. Our country can do better!


----------



## Jezzebelle (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi, I don't post often, but thought I should at least post here.


----------



## calauria (Aug 11, 2010)

To all who seem to look down on, "having a child out of wedlock," I have 2 children out of wedlock and I don't feel ashamed about it. I think people seem to forget it takes 2 people to make a relationship work, a woman nor man can make one work all by themselves.

And, children don't necessarily need two parents in the household to grow up productive, healthy and happy. All that child needs is someone who loves them, disciplines them, and teaches them how to be a decent human being.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 11, 2010)

Jezzebelle said:


> Hi, I don't post often, but thought I should at least post here.



glad this got you out posting


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 11, 2010)

calauria said:


> To all who seem to look down on, "having a child out of wedlock," I have 2 children out of wedlock and I don't feel ashamed about it. I think people seem to forget it takes 2 people to make a relationship work, a woman nor man can make one work all by themselves.
> 
> And, children don't necessarily need two parents in the household to grow up productive, healthy and happy. All that child needs is someone who loves them, disciplines them, and teaches them how to be a decent human being.



Calauria,

I talk about my some of my cousins having multiple children out of wedlock because I know them, so yes, it's trifling. I know their ways and they don't work at all. They use government assistance and as long as they have their SNAP card it's all good. _That_ is the mentality my Mother didn't want to encourage - thinking it's okay to rely on public assistance for most, if not all, of your needs. The irresponsibility they've shown is why I feel the way I do about them.

I wasn't suggesting ALL women who have children out of wedlock are shameful or that single parent households don't produce decent, honest children. My cousins, however, wholllllllllle other story. lol


----------



## calauria (Aug 11, 2010)

ashmamma84 said:


> Calauria,
> 
> I talk about my some of my cousins having multiple children out of wedlock because I know them, so yes, it's trifling. I know their ways and they don't work at all. They use government assistance and as long as they have their SNAP card it's all good. _That_ is the mentality my Mother didn't want to encourage - thinking it's okay to rely on public assistance for most, if not all, of your needs. The irresponsibility they've shown is why I feel the way I do about them.
> 
> I wasn't suggesting ALL women who have children out of wedlock are shameful or that single parent households don't produce decent, honest children. My cousins, however, wholllllllllle other story. lol



Oh ok. Maybe I was being overly sensitive. I get what you're saying. I have some relatives who chose to live below their potential, also. They don't believe anything is wrong with their lifestyle and they get offended if you try to help them, because in their eyes they don't need any help. But, they get pissed when I distance myself from them, but I'm more like, "Whatever, I'm done. They can be mad at me if they want."


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 11, 2010)

calauria said:


> Oh ok. Maybe I was being overly sensitive. I get what you're saying. I have some relatives who chose to live below their potential, also. They don't believe anything is wrong with their lifestyle and they get offended if you try to help them, because in their eyes they don't need any help. But, they get pissed when I distance myself from them, but I'm more like, "Whatever, I'm done. They can be mad at me if they want."



Yeah, that's part of the reason the phone calls to ask for money are becoming less frequent. I'm too through with them! A couple weekends back, my family had an event to honor the elders and can you believe my pathetic cousin tried to get me to buy her food stamps from her?! Where are they doing that at?! So I told her, rightfully, if I needed them she should give them to me for free since as a hardworking tax payer, I paid for them already. Shut her right up. She really gets on my nerves with that ignorant stuff.


----------



## Adrian (Aug 12, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> My favorite / hated line: "You are so articulate."


I haven't heard this one but, my wife and my four daughters have!


----------



## queencecilia (Aug 12, 2010)

Mulatto here, growing up I didn't know of any other mixed people but myself. Then all of a sudden I started seeing all these little mixedlings in stores and around my neighborhood. My mom (who's white) says that I've lost my novelty.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 12, 2010)

Well, I'm happy to say that I am an African-American male that is proud to not be one of those who try to be a "gangsta" or whatever. I'm content being the way I am I am now, thank you very much.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Aug 16, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> My favorite / hated line: "You are so articulate."
> 
> The second the statement flies out of someone's mouth, I find it completely incredulous that, it never seems to dawn on him/her of just how telling it is of their mindset. Worse are the ones who obviously expect my grateful acknowledgement of their _compliment_. "Articulate compared to whom?" I once asked of someone who made that condescending statement to me.



I hate that.... or my second favorite "You have done well for someone from your background".


----------



## calauria (Aug 16, 2010)

I've never been attracted to the "gangsta" type. I wonder why some females find that attractive? Oh well, to each his own. I perfer to date interracially, been dating that way all my life, but that doesn't mean that I wouldn't date a black man if he had all the qualities I want in a mate. Most of the black men in my area are the "gangsta" type and that is so not for me.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 16, 2010)

calauria said:


> I've never been attracted to the "gangsta" type. I wonder why some females find that attractive? Oh well, to each his own. I perfer to date interracially, been dating that way all my life, but that doesn't mean that I wouldn't date a black man if he had all the qualities I want in a mate. Most of the black men in my area are the "gangsta" type and that is so not for me.



Here! Here! The whole thug thing on a young man is bad enough. When he is obviously in his 30's - 40s, he should have out grown that mentality (which should not have been had to begin with) and the rest of that nonsense that goes with it. 

As for the look: Fellas, if you must wear a du-rag at night fine, but du-rags were meant to be taken off the split second you get out of bed. They should NEVER be seen in the street. Oh, I'm sorry but, will someone _please_ explain the du-rag under the baseball cap nonsense! 
And let's not even get started on the pants! 

Don't get mad if a woman shies away from you, like you're the local drug dealer, when you're dressed like one.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 16, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> omg! there is enough to have a blackbash





You have to spread some reputation around before giving it to superodalisque again.


----------



## JonesT (Dec 17, 2010)

Here's one


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 24, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> but could he do the dance?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS1cLOIxsQ8



I don't know. I met the guy in 2002 or 2004. I really don't remember. The guy may have been Captain Save.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 24, 2010)

im one! LOL  black and proud!


----------



## it's only me (Dec 25, 2010)

every part of me, lol, just checkin in as well


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 25, 2010)

Half-Rican American checking in. lol


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 25, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> Half-Rican American checking in. lol




haha your more then welcomed. i mixed with alittle indian and italian myself haha.


----------



## LordQuas (Dec 26, 2010)

I am black. That is all.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 9, 2011)

damn, I'm always late to the party.... "HALFrican American" here.


----------



## Smushygirl (Mar 9, 2011)

LJ Rock said:


> damn, I'm always late to the party.... "HALFrican American" here.



That sounds all Black to me, being late that is.


----------



## LJ Rock (Mar 11, 2011)

Smushygirl said:


> That sounds all Black to me, being late that is.



*sigh* - yeah unfortunately I know a thing or two about "CP time" :blush:


----------



## Smushygirl (Mar 11, 2011)

LJ Rock said:


> *sigh* - yeah unfortunately I know a thing or two about "CP time" :blush:



Why is that unfortunate? Time is relative and we as a people seem to understand that higher concept. I point this out on the eve of the weekend that we "Spring Forward" an hour. I point this out as we just had Chinese New Year. I point this out as at the end of Lent, Easter falls on the first Sunday after the first full moon after the vernal equinox. Never on the same day every year.

If all of the above can make up their own time and dates, why can't we? Be proud and stay strong!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 11, 2011)

LMAO! Best excuse EVAH for CPT!

Too bad it doesn't work for Royal Caribbean or Jet Blue and the like.


----------



## kizzylove (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm black yeah


----------

